# Is chosing a specific fretboard zone specified by a music notation?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, I'm a classical guitar beginner, I already worked hard to master the first fretboard zone but before moving further to the right side I wanted to get something clear. When reading music notation (not tabs) is there a way you know which zone to attack or is it a personal choice of yours to make or do you just make your selection according to the ease of access? Thanks. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I've seen some music specifically written for guitar suggest fingers for notes (usually "I" over a note to indicate an index finger fretting or a "1" to indicate the index finger). But I've never seen anything suggest a position on the fretboard. Sometimes you only have one choice: E2 for example can only be played in the open position on the lowest string (assuming you're in standard EADGBE tuning).

Not to say there's no way to note this, but in my (not extensive, but decent) exposure I've never seen it.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never heard of the concept of "zones" before...but then again - I'm no expert......

I can say that I chose which spot on the frretboard to play a certain note or chord based solely on feel - i.e. I know I need to play an E chord.....but sometimes I'll play it rooted on the 6th in open or at the 12th fret...or sometimes rooted on the 5th string....or sometimes in D shape in either position that it appears in......it all depends on the feel - the voicing I want for that chord for that song - for that time - for that groove that flows well with the others I'm playing with.


sometimes it is also an ease of access thing too...i.e. to get from this chord to that chord quick.....but that's not the typical reason for which area of the neck I'll play a note or chord.

I couldn't tell you if notation does or doesn't outline this..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's dictated by the highest and lowest fretted note in any one passage or phrase. Simply put, if you need a C (fret 8, string 1), your hand will be drawn up the neck. It may also depend on whether a note requires harmonizing, and where other notes are easily fretted. Sometimes a finger or fret number will be suggested, but not too often. Read the piece in advance and get a rough idea of where you need to go. Mark your music accordingly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

What you're calling a zone is more commonly called a position. Sometimes positions will be marked, sometimes not.

- If there is a roman numeral above the music then the editor is suggesting that your first finger should line up with that fret for most of that passage.

- If there is a small number in a circle then that's the suggested string, which will then lead you to a certain position.

- If there is a small number, but no circle, then that's a suggested finger, which will also lead you to certain positions.

Keep in mind that the vast majority of fingerings are marked in by editors, not by composers. Two different editions of the same piece will often have substantially different fingerings.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*guitar fetboard zones.*

waljbt,

Wow, great question.

What I believe you are refering to is what is known as "positional playing."

Positonal playing is used often when sight reading and when playing your scales (i.e.modes).

This is excellent to learn, especially if you are going to be focusing on sight reading and you want to go beyond the first 5 frets.

One beginner book that introduces this concept is "Hal Leonard Guitar Method: For the Beginning Electric or Acoustic Guitarist Book 2."

If your really ambitious you can check out berkleepress.com and they have some books that discuss positonal sight reading for the guitar player that wants to improve their sight reading. 

When you are ready for guitar instruction you will also want to make sure that your guitar teacher knows and understands positional playing, as this wil tremendously speed up your sight reading abilites.

One thing you can also do is to compare tab to the written music above. This can be a great way to inherantly discover what positions are being used in the music when you sight read music without tab.

Keep practicing and let me know how that goes.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep in mind that the vast majority of fingerings are marked in by editors, not by composers. Two different editions of the same piece will often have substantially different fingerings.[/QUOTE]

This is very true(often the composer is not even a guitarist himself-but he would usually have written the piece dedicated to or for a certain guitarist-who would be entrusted to finger/edit the first edition) and these editors are usually guitarists, but there are always a number of editions with famous guitar works,transcriptions etc.-all with different fingering suggestions that work for each editor-usually a famous guitarist(all based on the size and dexterity of his/her hands)
i.e. If you look at the way Christopher Parkening fingers a passage you will realize that not many other guitarists could ever play it his way-as he has a small hand but with extreme stretching ability. Same goes for if you look at a piece fingered by Segovia-he has a huge hand.. and unless yours is similar you'd be unable to play it his way as well.
This is just a preface to say that the best way to work out a piece( and not waste a lot of time trying to play it as per the editors fingerings) is under the direction of a master guitarist(master/apprentice approach) who can make fingering suggestions based on your technical abilities, hand size etc. Once you've worked out a piece this way then you have a right to call the piece your own-it will have fingerings carefully worked out for you. After many years of experience you'll be able to do it yourself.

Hope I haven't misunderstood the original question
Best intentions here:smile:
Chris


----------

